# fridge not working in A/C auto mode, but  in does work in gas mode ?



## gtg187 (Jun 9, 2012)

yea my fridge went out  a last week ,does not work in A/C auto but does work in gas mode.Model Dometic RM2652.....Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Jun 9, 2012)

This was posted on a queaston and answer.  Jeff Myers gave this bit of advice.
The 9162 Norcold refrigerator has a 120VAC heating element that is attached to the board on the back side of the unit. If this unit fails or you do not have 120V incoming into the refrigerator, you should get a series of flashes on the LEDs on the front that indicate an error code. 

Are you getting a code when the unit is set to Electric?

The codes would be:

1. - Flashing AC LED - All Models (LED will flash, pause, flash, pause, etc.)
 Fault external to refrigerator controls. AC mode selected, AC not 
available 
Corrective Actions:
1. Check vehicle AC fuse or circuit breaker. Replace fuse if blown or reset circuit breaker if tripped.
2. Check input AC supply voltage to receptacle into which refrigerator is plugged. Correct power source to
receptacle. AC voltage must be between 108 VAC min.-132 VAC max.
3. Check input AC supply voltage to refrigeratorâ€™s power board. Disconnect AC power cord from power board.
Measure AC voltage at the terminal end of the AC power cord. If AC voltage not available, replace
power cord
4. Insure AC fuse holder compresses fuse. Tighten fuse holder clips if necessary.
5. Check refrigeratorâ€™s AC fuse (5 Amp). Replace if blown.

2.- Flashing AC LED - All Models (LED will flash, flash, pause, flash, flash, pause, etc.)
 Fault external to refrigerator controls. AC input voltage either too
 high or too low.
Corrective Action:
Check input AC supply voltage to refrigerator. Correct input AC voltage (108 VAC 132 VAC max.).

3. - All LEDâ€™s Flashing - All Models (LEDâ€™s will flash, pause, flash, pause, etc.)
 AC heater failed open. AC voltage supplied to heater; AC heater not drawing current.
Corrective Action
1.Measure the resistance through the AC heater. An open heater reads infinity and requires replacement.
2. If AC heater is not found open, replace power board.

4. - All LEDâ€™s Flashing - All Models (LEDâ€™s will flash, pause, flash, pause, etc.)
 AC heater failed for current out-of-tolerance.
Corrective Action:
Check AC heater for correct wattage (300 Watt) and measure resistance of the heater. The heater is to measure between
38.3 and 42.3 Ohms. Replace if resistance is not within specifications.

These would be the causes for your refrigerator not to work on AC. The only other thing to check is to remove the black plastic cover from the board on the back of the refrigerator. You will have to remove some wires so pay attention to where you took them off. Once the cover is removed, there are two fuses that are installed on the board itself. One of them is a glass tubular fuse. Make sure that fuse is not blown, it is the AC power control circuit for the circuit board. 

Try all of these tests and let me know what you find out. This should get you going in the right direction and fix your problem. If I was a help to you then please hit accept so that I may obtain credit for my answer and my efforts.

Regards,

Jeff Myers


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 9, 2012)

Nash, he said it was Dometic.....they dont have flashing codes, BUT I think your on the right path.  Sounds to me that the heating element has gone bad.  With Dometic the element can go bad and the electonics will not know it.


----------



## gtg187 (Jun 29, 2012)

yea it was Dometic,possible lower power module failure......I ordered it today..keep u posted and thanks for the help guys.


----------



## jeff.tanguay.16@facebook. (Jul 17, 2012)

me too! 82 Toyota Keystone..might help doesn't work at all


----------

